# JKA / SKIF / ISKF differences



## Grenadier (Jul 29, 2010)

It's a well known fact, that at one time, everyone was unified under the JKA.  Eventually, Kanazawa split away, as did Okazaki, while Mikami stayed with the JKA.  

That being said, are there any significant differences between the three factions, regarding the Shotokan Karate that they teach?


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 29, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> It's a well known fact, that at one time, everyone was unified under the JKA.  Eventually, Kanazawa split away, as did Okazaki, while Mikami stayed with the JKA.
> 
> That being said, are there any significant differences between the three factions, regarding the Shotokan Karate that they teach?



As an outsider, I don't see too many differences, but I've really only have some familiarity with the Kanazawa group along with the Shotokan taught by Ray Dalke, a long time JKA man.  Kanazawa is softer and he's changed some of the kata in minor fashion - I've heard secondhand that he has also added 1 or 2 few shorin-ryu forms to his curriculum.

If you want to see more dramatic variance, look at the Shotokai group which was started by Egami.  They probably differ more than the other 3 do relative to each other.

I like Asai-ha Shotokan myself.  I think the shifting and turning Asai Sensei incorporated into his new kata is very useful in developing foundational movement.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Kanazawa added some Goju ryu kata (suparempei and seipai).*


----------

